# Ninja Ettiqutte



## Cryozombie (Mar 23, 2003)

	The only way to end a ninja clan is to break the head ninja's sword
	Never show your real face. If you must show a face, it should be a very shiny mask. This is the only possible substitute.
	Bullets can't kill a ninja. Even 1 million bullets can not kill a ninja. (See the training video "Ninja 3: The Domination" for demonstration!)
	When attacking a single ninja with a clan of ninja (more than 4, less than that is only a posse), it is proper ninja etiquette to fight with only one ninja at a time. This makes for a much nicer fight to the death.
NOTE: if you are planning to fight the mack daddy ninja, be sure to bring lots of lesser ninja to warm him up for your grand entrance.
	When fighting with bow and arrows, a proper ninja will always destroy his bow if one of his arrows is cought in mid-air, and then broken over one knee of another ninja.
	Ninja stars and sakki are a perfectly good currency for ninja payments.
	Always use 4 pointed ninja stars. The fancy stars with more than for points are for the lesser ninja.
	Ninja can only use their special dissapearing powers in combination with a smoke bomb. This is not negociable.
	When training with other ninja, it is proper to group off into different colors. Stay with your color at all times! Failure to keep with your color results in a circle kicking, where you are in the center of the circle.
	Ninja always wear tabi boots. Even when they sleep.
	When confronting other ninja, always try to wear a different color than that of the ninja you are attacking. It is proper ninja-ettiquette to give "home" color to the defending ninja.
	Ninja don't sleep. I know I said they do above, but I lied.
	It's expected that ninja will lie from time to time.
	Only a ninja can kill a ninja. If you not a real ninja you are just wasting your time.
	When encountering large falls and leaps it is appropriate to always give the right-of-way to the first ninja to jump.
	With that said it is equally appropriate to give the needed time and space for the following ninja to jump and catch up.
	Ninja never wear headbands with the word 'ninja' printed on them. This would be a dead give away when trying to blend in. 
NOTE: Sometimes as a joke the elder ninja make the geek of the clan wear such a headband. Sort of like a "dunce" cap.

from www.entertheninja.com


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *	Ninja don't sleep. I know I said they do above, but I lied.
> 	It's expected that ninja will lie from time to time.
> *



LOL :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *LOL :rofl: :rofl: *


Keep laughing pasty boy, Shinobi will be coming for you.....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 25, 2003)

That was good... :lol:


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Keep laughing pasty boy, Shinobi will be coming for you..... *



Damn forgot about him *Runs for cover*


----------

